# Week 21|22 B&W Challenge: Gonna take a sentimental journey



## zulu42 (Jun 13, 2021)

This challenge will run until June 26, 2021.

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes, this challenge will run for a period of two weeks. Please, only new photos taken during the duration of this challenge.

_I've recently suffered a loss. Things we all have to face at times. I thought I wouldn't bring it up here, but then I thought - Art and expression are an outlet, so use it. I'm going to try to make photographs that evoke memories. Subjects, compositions, or just an overall feel. A forgotten toy, a father's watch. A young couple making new memories. Sky is the limit on this one. Black and white is perfect for this._


----------



## smithdan (Jun 16, 2021)

Spent the past weekend at friend Larry's farm.  Sunday afternoon with still a half roll in the Minolta and your challenge in mind, spotted hasty fixups that reminded me of my father's busy days in our family business that kept us sheltered and fed.





nails work for now, screws later




tight enough




putty around here somewhere, nails hold for now.   Oh, theres those leftover staples I couldn't find last week.



my sympathy zulu


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## smithdan (Jun 19, 2021)

Dad's handsaw.  It hangs inside the door of my inside tool cabinet and clangs hello every time I open it.  He built us as I remember five homes with this saw.





A bit off theme, but my boy laborously made me the "DAD" sign from a scrap of siding using a hammer and screwdriver (and probably part of a thumb) as a Fathers' Day gift some 35 years ago.  It has been hanging in my workshop areas since.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 21, 2021)

When saying goodbye


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 24, 2021)

Hanging with Dad (father's day) at one of our favorite places to go when I was a kid.


----------



## photoflyer (Jun 24, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 245359


The sound of an old Bonanza is a natural aphrodisiac!  I spent a lot of time with my Dad in single engine pistons so that is a sentimental journey!


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 25, 2021)

16 cents




Keyhole & Lock Cover




relics




Old England


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 25, 2021)

AC & F




Case & Morlite





If anyone is offended by the Nazi coin, I surely apologize. I mean no disrespect to anyone's heritage or ethnicity. I placed it there with the AC & F lost tool tag because the company was on Hitler's list of sites he wanted bombed and destroyed. It is a local company ( Berwick, Pennsylvania at the time of this tag's use ) that was producing Stuart tanks during the second WW. Here is a youtube video about the Berwick connection


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 26, 2021)

Bye Dad


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 26, 2021)




----------

